

Doing application updates via version-control - edw519
http://mooseyard.com/Jens/2008/07/doing-application-updates-via-version-control/

======
edu
Something like <http://xdelta.org/>?

~~~
maw
Something like that, but with rollbacks, test builds, multiple versions
installed and available in parallel, and more, all more or less for for free.

When I say "for free", I'm assuming that modern DVCSs are efficient with large
binary files. Even if they're not, the idea is compelling for other reasons
anyway.

